# Found a dead dog in my back yard the other night



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Ugghh... so this past Friday I get home from work, jump on the mower and head out to mow the back yard (about 2 acres fenced in). I mowed the back half first, then come up to the front half, come around a corner near a big tree and something caught my eye, look over and there's a dog laying there under the tree with flies swarming all over it. It looked to be maybe a Jack Russel Terrier of some sort, white with brown ears and muzzle, prob about 20 lbs or so maybe. Had a collar but no tags, looked to be good weight and everything. Not really sure what happened.... I hope my dogs weren't responsible (they were back there too), but other than a couple scabs it didn't look like there was a mark on him and he was completely intact not tore up or anything. I finished mowing before I did anything with it and my dogs didn't seem to want anything to do with it, they walked by it at a distance, glanced over at it then ran off, so I don't 'think' they would have done it, but who knows. It may have ran off (July 4th fireworks??) and the heat got to it or something (it was lying in the shade under a tree), or was dying anyways and ran off from home so it wouldn't die there. Once again... who knows. Asked the neighbors if they knew of anybody with a dog like this but nobody did. I took his body in the woods out back and put him to rest

Not really any point to this, just venting I guess..... not really how I wanted to start my weekend. Hate seeing animals, especially dogs, that have crossed the bridge. RIP little guy.... cause unknown :frown:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Anything could have happened. He could have been hit by a car and had internal injuries. heat stroke like you say. Poor little fellow.

I know it's hard that you found him, but it's good that he didn't die unnoticed.

I've seen people put ads on craigslist about dogs they have found dead just to let the owners know, in case they are looking.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My neighbors jack russel died from an event also, I was told that they have a heart issue? Maybe something from breeding? I'm sorry, it is a heart breaking thing to see a dead dog. You don't know if the owner knows he died along or what, sorry those are my thoughts.

When I was a young girl my neighbors dog would come to visit, I would feed him hot dogs, funny he was a basset hound, years passed he came to my house and got into his spot on the front porch and passed in his sleep. I found him, I was heart broken, but found comfort in knowing that he came to my house because he felt comfortable and at peace.

Maybe thats what happened.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry, that's sad.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

How terrible. If it were me I would remove the collar and bury the dog under a shade tree. Then, if there was contact from the family the collar could be proof that it was indeed their dog and serve as a lifetime memory. A craigslist notice may help a family know the fate of their dog.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's just terrible......feel free to vent...and i'm sorry your day ended thus.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

That's horrible! I'm so sorry. Finding something like that would tear me to pieces. I hope the owners find out what happened to their poor little guy. Thank you for not just dumping his body somewhere and actually caring to properly bury him


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a terrible thing to have to find! Thank you for giving him a proper burial. As a long time JRT owner I am especially glad that you were there for the dog. As an aside I have never heard of JRT's being especially prone to heart disease. They are actually a really healthy breed probably because they are not hugely popular and haven't been overbred.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm sorry you had to see that, Jared. Rest free, little doggie.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sad. Poor dog.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is so sad  Thank you for giving him the burial he deserves


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I know the pup is already buried but I would have frozen him, then taken him to a vet to check for a chip. 

I'm sorry that you had to experience that type of shock. Thank you for burying him so kindly.


----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, I would have taken him to a vet and had him looked at and gotten a known cause of death. My fear is if the dog had some nasty virus or disease and it died in your yard. Or it could have been a poison. But your dogs wanting to stay away from it makes me think they know there is something wrong with that dog. I sure hope it didn't trail parvo into your yard. This is very very sad. I'm sorry you had to deal with burying someone elses dog.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think you performed a kindness.....i would not have thought about disease, and that's a relevant concern.

maybe one way to tell is to plant a tree where he's buried....if it grows, you'll know he's feeding the tree. 

you did a goodness. that's what counts.


----------

